# Full name with the nickname Rose?



## jessthemess

Fiancé and I are looking for names that would work with Rose as a nickname.

Any ideas? :)


----------



## Mickey1994

Rosalie
Rosalind
Rosalyn
Rosemarie
Rosemary
Rosie
Roselle

I really like Rosemarie.


----------



## KiansMummy

Rosie
Roseanne


----------



## Mummy2B21

Rosette
Melrose
Tilly-Rose
xx


----------



## Jade--x

I love Rosalie it was on my shortlist if I had a girl but I had 2 boys so never used it. I like Melrose too x


----------



## Roma3

Rosalie is a beautiful name x


----------



## bumblebeexo

Roseabell
Rosie
Rosealine
Rosemary
Rosealind
Marie-Rose


----------



## taurusmom05

I absolutely vote for Rosalie, its beautiful :)


----------



## Lenny

i love roseanne the most i think its beautiful :)


----------



## pinkribbon

I think rosalie is really nice too xx


----------



## catfromaus

I just called my little girl Rose- and I love it. I liked Rosemary, but just plain Rose suits her well


----------



## Nic1107

Rosario
Rosalia
Rosita
Rosalina

:)


----------



## time

i have a friend called rosamand!

but rose on it's own is so beautiful and also rosa, such lovely classic names that if you don't want a lengthened version they are lovely on their own!


----------



## Rosie.no1

You should just call her Rose.. It's beautiful on it's own. It's my daughters middle name, as first name is after her dads grandma.

x


----------



## Quackquack99

I don't know if anyone has mentioned melrose?


----------



## Lindsey123

Rosamund?


----------



## haydenmummy

rosey-leigh


----------



## Kasal

rosie, dont like any of the other IMO


----------



## The Alchemist

Rosanna 
Rosaline
Roslyn
Roselda
Rosabelle/a
Roselinda
Rosalita
Rozena
Rosine
Rosette

But I like Rosalie and Rosalyn better.


----------



## skc22

I love Rose as a name on its own. It is my LO's middle name


----------



## jessthemess

Thank you everyone! Tons of good ideas to share with OH!


----------



## c.m.c

my friend is calley Rosemary and we all call her Rosie


----------

